# Watch Parts / If only So ...



## socdad (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't think this has been posted before. (just over 2 min)
Chad Schimmel: "How its Made, Watch parts pen! The EASY WAY!!!"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNCxqPjl8J0


----------



## SteveJ (Feb 6, 2016)

Somebody had a little too much time on their hands...


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 6, 2016)

Boy!! I'm glad I wasted that 2 mins.........................


----------



## CREID (Feb 6, 2016)

I have the Magic pen resin for sale. But you will need to find the hardener elsewhere.:biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Feb 6, 2016)

It's all so clear now!!!  That's EXACTLY how I make feather blanks too! ...  only I use "Magic Feather Pen Resin".  I can see resin prices going up now!    
 Nice video, very entertaining!  lol


----------



## CREID (Feb 6, 2016)

JohnU said:


> It's all so clear now!!!  That's EXACTLY how I make feather blanks too! ...  only I use "Magic Feather Pen Resin".  I can see resin prices going up now!
> Nice video, very entertaining!  lol



You want to trade some magic feather resin for magic pen resin? :biggrin:


----------



## 79spitfire (Feb 11, 2016)

I knew all along it was all about the PFM...

(So where do I get this stuff? And do they offer "Magic Auto Repair Resin"?)


----------

